# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم البوكسات المكسورة الحمايه Cracked Box's  القنبلة الدرية عند تكريك البوكس الجبار Infinity

## zorkal1982

السلام عليكم كما سمع أو شاهدة الجميع أن بوكس قد تم تكريكه و هو شغال 100%
لذلك أطرح هذا الموضوع لمن جربه و يكتب لنا مذا فعالية الكراك 
لتحميل الكراك من هنا
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## zorkal1982

Nokia 7020 V10.00 RM-497 (BroadCom 21351), PA_SL3 phone , SP_CODE_LEN : 15, via USB
dont forget to backup PM, RPL, to do Rd Key. 
1. Erase
Quote:
Phone found!
Series 40 Device detected!
read info... - Ok 
User ACCEPTED FULL ERASE
Connection opened successfully
Waiting for communication response...
BootRom : 1st boot ok
ASIC ID: 000000000000000022000509200C0000
CPU ID : BroadCom 21351 , Features : Dead-Test, USBRPL, FullUSB
EM0 ID: 00005331
PUBLIC ID: 2807687F12CEA2230CC7A1EE2C75C9E356E379AA
ASIC MODE ID: 00
ROOT KEY HASH: 1B0D74C532CA1C6133940C740E8C786E
ROM ID: DE56D582BDDE7A3A
Use BCM21351_usb2nd.fg , Rev : 2.1 Ver : 12.8.0 
Processing RAWLOADER...
FLIC : 00300020
Req : XSR 1.6
Use BCM21351_XSR16_usbalg.fg , Rev : 2.1 Ver : 12.8.0 
Processing PASUBTOC ...
Processing ALG ...
Boot Done! 
TIME : Boot time : 00:00:01  
Seek file for this phone.... 
- > Backup for phone found and it is Ok  
Reopening the connection...
Waiting for response: 30
Waiting for response: 29
ADL: Check mode
Select ASIC [C900]
PAPUBkeys : 57B0CD145768F65CDF89F47F1FAE61BF16EF7DD7 
Reading NPC certificate...
IMEI : 351989040397191
Reading CCC certificate...
Reading HWC certificate...
Reading R&D certificate...
Reading VARIANT certificate...
Reading PARTNERC certificate...
Reading MDM_KEYS certificate...
Cert Read done! 
NPC Certificate saved...
CCC Certificate saved...
HWC Certificate saved... 
RPL saved : E:\InfinityBox\BEST\Backup\Cert\351989040397191_CR T_2nd.rpl  
ADL: Preparing for erase... 
Full Erase started...
Asic : CMT , Sub : NAND
Erase Area 0x00000000-0x07FFFFFF
Erasing Ok , [0F]
Erase done , time : 00:00:00  
ADL: Erase done 
ADL: Close_Session
Content: 000205000000000000FFFF00000000
ADL: Reboot
Phone disconected!
2. Reflash to early version or as you want, tick DeadMode
Quote:
Core : v1.51 , FlashEngine : v1.8 
Selected FlashSettings : FullFlash
Check FlashFiles, Please, wait... 
Files Set for Flashing :
MCU : rm497__05.21.mcusw
PPM : rm497__05.21.ppm_a
CNT : rm497__05.21.image_a_0579274_004
Flashing phone now...
Check files done...
-> SWversion check skipped : Dead mode selected
Dead Mode is Selected
Waiting for USB device...
--- Insert cable and charger or press phone's power button! ---
Connection opened successfully
Waiting for communication response...
BootRom : 1st boot ok
ASIC ID: 000000000000000022000509200C0000
CPU ID : BroadCom 21351 , Features : Dead-Test, USBRPL, FullUSB
EM0 ID: 00005331
PUBLIC ID: 2807687F12CEA2230CC7A1EE2C75C9E356E379AA
ASIC MODE ID: 00
ROOT KEY HASH: 1B0D74C532CA1C6133940C740E8C786E
ROM ID: DE56D582BDDE7A3A
Use BCM21351_usb2nd.fg , Rev : 2.1 Ver : 12.8.0 
Processing RAWLOADER...
FLIC : 00300020
Req : XSR 1.6
Use BCM21351_XSR16_usbalg.fg , Rev : 2.1 Ver : 12.8.0 
Processing PASUBTOC ...
Processing ALG ...
Boot Done! 
TIME : Boot time : 00:00:01 
Reopening the connection...
Waiting for response: 30
Waiting for response: 29
ADL: Check mode
Select ASIC [C900]
PAPUBkeys : blank (Erased or HW failure)
ADL: phone is in flash mode
===Flashing [MCU]===
Erase : Processing rm497__05.21.mcusw
Partitioning....
Partitioning Ok...
Erasing....
Erasing Ok...
TIME : Erase time : 00:00:00 
Write : Processing rm497__05.21.mcusw
CMT: Writing Hash CERT [KEYS]
CMT: Writing Hash CERT [ADA]
CMT: Writing Hash CERT [PRIMAPP]
CMT: Writing Hash CERT [RAP3NAND]
CMT: Writing Hash CERT [PASUBTOC]
CMT: Writing Hash CERT [PAPUBKEYS]
CMT: Writing Hash CERT [UPDAPP]
CMT: Writing Hash CERT [MCUSW]
CMT: Writing Hash CERT [GENIO_INIT]
Total writen 456 blocks
TIME : Write time : 00:00:04 
MCU Write done
ADL: Request programm status
NAND status : 00000002 / 00000002 / 00000000 
===Flashing [PPM]===
Erase : Processing rm497__05.21.ppm_a
Partitioning....
Partitioning Ok...
Erasing....
Erasing Ok...
TIME : Erase time : 00:00:00 
Write : Processing rm497__05.21.ppm_a
Total writen 124 blocks
TIME : Write time : 00:00:01 
PPM Write done
ADL: Request programm status
NAND status : 00000002 / 00000002 / 00000000 
===Flashing [CNT]===
Erase : Processing rm497__05.21.image_a_0579274_004
Partitioning....
Partitioning Ok...
Erasing....
Erasing Ok...
TIME : Erase time : 00:00:01 
Write : Processing rm497__05.21.image_a_0579274_004
Total writen 266 blocks
TIME : Write time : 00:00:03 
CNT Write done
ADL: Request programm status
NAND status : 00000002 / 00000002 / 00000000 
ADL: Close_Session
Content: 000300000000020000000200000000
ADL: Reboot 
Flashing done!
Total flash time : 00:00:11
Reboot phone now... 
Reading Phone Info....
Connected phone - Nokia 7020
Software Info: V 05.21 23-11-09 RM-497 (c) Nokia 
IMEI: 12345610654321?
PPM version : V 05.21 23-11-09 RM-497 (c) Nokia A
Product code: 
Checking...
SimLock status : SimLock is Ok
Security status : Security is Ok
Read Info Done!
Settings After Flash Defaults...
ProductTuneSet...OK!
SwUpgradeSet...OK!
Product code update...
Battery voltage is enough for start
Set phone to Normal mode... 
AfterFlash operations done ;D
Done! 
Elapsed: 00:00:47
3. click Write RPL, click Yes, then Cancel, let Auto Restore NPC do it self
Quote:
Seek file for this phone....
-----------------------------
- > RPL file found for this phone!
- > NPC Found in : BB5_35198904039719_BACK.rpl
Check RPL file...
NPC Data found! (CMT)
CCC Data found! (CMT)
HWC Data found! (CMT)
SimLock Data found!
SimLock key found!
WMDRM key found!
----------------------------- 
Reboot....
Connection opened successfully
Waiting for communication response...
BootRom : 1st boot ok
ASIC ID: 000000000000000022000509200C0000
CPU ID : BroadCom 21351 , Features : Dead-Test, USBRPL, FullUSB
EM0 ID: 00005331
PUBLIC ID: 2807687F12CEA2230CC7A1EE2C75C9E356E379AA
ASIC MODE ID: 00
ROOT KEY HASH: 1B0D74C532CA1C6133940C740E8C786E
ROM ID: DE56D582BDDE7A3A
Use BCM21351_usb2nd.fg , Rev : 2.1 Ver : 12.8.0 
Processing RAWLOADER...
FLIC : 00300020
Req : XSR 1.6
Use BCM21351_XSR16_usbalg.fg , Rev : 2.1 Ver : 12.8.0 
Processing PASUBTOC ...
Processing ALG ...
Boot Done! 
TIME : Boot time : 00:00:01  
Reopening the connection...
Waiting for response: 30
Waiting for response: 29
ADL: Check mode
Select ASIC [C900]
PAPUBkeys : 57B0CD145768F65CDF89F47F1FAE61BF16EF7DD7
ADL: Preparing for write certificates... 
Erase NPC... Ok
Writing NPC... Ok
Erase CCC... Ok
Writing CCC... Ok
Erase HWC... Ok
Writing HWC... Ok 
ADL: Writing Flash certs done!  
ADL: Close_Session
Content: 000300000000020000000200000000
ADL: Reboot
Wait, reconneting...
Check phone mode...
Phone in Local mode
Seting Test mode... wait...
Test mode set 
Writing SimLock Key... Ok!
Writing SimLock Data... Ok!
Product Code Update : 0579867  
SDD Key status : SDData Damaged!!!!! 
- > Do REPAIR SDD , Local SX4 if needed  
CMLA Key status : CMLA key Not exist
SimLock status : SimLock is Ok
Security status : Security is Ok
----------------------- 
PA_SimLock Version : 
PA_SL3 phone , SP_CODE_LEN : 15 
WMDRM_PD key sent... Ok 
Done! 
Connect phone on selected interface... 
Phone found!
Series 40 Device detected!
read info... - Ok 
Reading Phone Info....
Connected phone - Nokia 7020
Software ver : V 05.21 23-11-09 RM-497 (c) Nokia 
IMEI : 351989040397191
PPM : V 05.21 23-11-09 RM-497 (c) Nokia A
CNT : Content: a_0579274 V 05.21 23-11-09 RM-497 (c) Nokia 
Product SN : 0
Product code : 0579867
Long Prod.SN : 0
Hardware info=======
HWID : 
Batery: 3839 mV
CMT BT: 2.31-SP2.26
LCDVer: SEIKO
Lock info ===========
IMEI : 351989040397191
IMEI spNet : 3A 15 89 09 04 93 17 09 
IMEI svNet : 33 15 89 09 04 93 17 09 F9  
Conf key : 8000000000000002
Provider key : 2440700000000000
Country : Finland
Operator : NOKIA (Open)
Counters : Key 0 [3] , Fbus 0 [10]
Blocks : 7 
LOCK STATUS :
=============================
BLK : 1
Lock1:Open Lock2:Open Lock3:Open Lock4:Open Lock5:Open
BLK : 2
Lock1:Open Lock2:Open Lock3:Open Lock4:Open Lock5:Open
BLK : 3
Lock1:Open Lock2:Open Lock3:Open Lock4:Open Lock5:Open
BLK : 4
Lock1:Open Lock2:Open Lock3:Open Lock4:Open Lock5:Open
BLK : 5
Lock1:Open Lock2:Open Lock3:Open Lock4:Open Lock5:Open
BLK : 6
Lock1:Open Lock2:Open Lock3:Open Lock4:Open Lock5:Open
BLK : 7
Lock1:Open Lock2:Open Lock3:Open Lock4:Open Lock5:Open
=============================
LOCKS : All Open
=============================
CRT308 Backup Created 
SDD key status : Damaged!!!!!
CMLA Key status : Not Present
SimLock status : Ok
Security status : Ok
PA_SL3 phone , SP_CODE_LEN : 15 
User Code : 12345
MMC pwd : no any record found
UserDataExLevel : Full [PhoneBook, Calendar, PWD, SMS, Gallery]  
Done!
4. Repair SDD
Quote:
Repair SD procedure started... 
Phone Imei: 351989040397191
Key file exists, no need to read...
Operating mode is OK, no need change...
Writing Super Dongle Key... Ok!
Done! 
Reading Phone Info....
Connected phone - Nokia 7020
Software ver : V 05.21 23-11-09 RM-497 (c) Nokia 
IMEI : 351989040397191
PPM : V 05.21 23-11-09 RM-497 (c) Nokia A
CNT : Content: a_0579274 V 05.21 23-11-09 RM-497 (c) Nokia 
Product SN : 0
Product code : 0579867
Long Prod.SN : 0
Hardware info=======
HWID : 
Batery: 3825 mV
CMT BT: 2.31-SP2.26
LCDVer: SEIKO
Lock info ===========
IMEI : 351989040397191
IMEI spNet : 3A 15 89 09 04 93 17 09 
IMEI svNet : 33 15 89 09 04 93 17 09 F9  
Conf key : 8000000000000002
Provider key : 2440700000000000
Country : Finland
Operator : NOKIA (Open)
Counters : Key 0 [3] , Fbus 0 [10]
Blocks : 7 
LOCK STATUS :
=============================
BLK : 1
Lock1:Open Lock2:Open Lock3:Open Lock4:Open Lock5:Open
BLK : 2
Lock1:Open Lock2:Open Lock3:Open Lock4:Open Lock5:Open
BLK : 3
Lock1:Open Lock2:Open Lock3:Open Lock4:Open Lock5:Open
BLK : 4
Lock1:Open Lock2:Open Lock3:Open Lock4:Open Lock5:Open
BLK : 5
Lock1:Open Lock2:Open Lock3:Open Lock4:Open Lock5:Open
BLK : 6
Lock1:Open Lock2:Open Lock3:Open Lock4:Open Lock5:Open
BLK : 7
Lock1:Open Lock2:Open Lock3:Open Lock4:Open Lock5:Open
=============================
LOCKS : All Open
=============================
CRT308 Backup Created 
SDD key status : Ok
CMLA Key status : Not Present
SimLock status : Ok
Security status : Damaged!!!!!
PA_SL3 phone , SP_CODE_LEN : 15 
User Code : 12345
MMC pwd : no any record found
UserDataExLevel : Full [PhoneBook, Calendar, PWD, SMS, Gallery]  
Done!
5. SuperDongle OK, SecurityTest Failed (Damaged)! click Local SX4 + Write PM
Quote:
Phone found!
Series 40 Device detected!
read info... - Ok 
Local SX4 procedure started... 
Check SD : Key is Ok
Phone Imei: 351989040397191
Use custom key...
Step 1...
Step 2...
Step 3...
SX4 Auth - Ok
Done! 
Operating mode is OK, no need change... 
Field 1
Record 0 write - Ok
Record 2 write - Ok
Record 4 write - Ok
Record 6 write - Ok
Record 7 write - Ok
Record 8 write - Ok
Record 13 write - Ok
Record 16 write - Ok
Record 18 write - Ok
Record 20 write - Ok
Record 22 write - Ok
Record 23 write - Ok
Record 24 write - Ok
Record 26 write - Ok
Record 28 write - Ok
Record 29 write - Ok
Record 31 write - Ok
Record 33 write - Ok
Record 34 write - Ok
Record 35 write - Ok
Record 37 write - Ok
Record 39 write - Ok
Record 40 write - Ok
Record 41 write - Ok
Record 42 write - Ok
Record 43 write - Ok
Record 44 write - Ok
Record 45 write - Ok
Field 4
Record 3 write - Ok
Record 4 write - Ok
Record 5 write - Ok
Record 6 write - Ok
Record 9 write - Ok
Record 18 write - Ok
Record 19 write - Ok
Field 8
Record 0 write - Ok
Record 1 write - Ok
Record 2 write - Ok
Record 3 write - Ok
Record 4 write - Ok
Record 7 write - Ok
Record 8 write - Ok
Record 9 write - Ok
Record 10 write - Ok
Record 11 write - Ok
Record 12 write - Ok
Field 11
Record 0 write - Ok
Record 1 write - Ok
Record 2 write - Ok
Record 3 write - Ok
Record 4 write - Ok
Field 13
Record 0 write - Ok
Record 1 write - Ok
Record 2 write - Ok
Record 3 write - Ok
Record 4 write - Ok
Record 5 write - Ok
Record 6 write - Ok
Record 7 write - Ok
Record 8 write - Ok
Record 9 write - Ok
Record 10 write - Ok
Record 11 write - Ok
Record 12 write - Ok
Record 13 write - Ok
Record 14 write - Ok
Record 15 write - Ok
Record 16 write - Ok
Record 17 write - Ok
Record 18 write - Ok
Record 19 write - Ok
Record 20 write - Ok
Record 21 write - Ok
Record 22 write - Ok
Record 23 write - Ok
Record 24 write - Ok
Record 25 write - Ok
Record 26 write - Ok
Record 27 write - Ok
Record 28 write - Ok
Record 29 write - Ok
Record 30 write - Ok
Record 31 write - Ok
Record 32 write - Ok
Record 33 write - Ok
Record 34 write - Ok
Record 35 write - Ok
Record 36 write - Ok
Record 37 write - Ok
Record 38 write - Ok
Record 39 write - Ok
Record 40 write - Ok
Record 41 write - Ok
Record 42 write - Ok
Record 43 write - Ok
Record 44 write - Ok
Record 45 write - Ok
Record 46 write - Ok
Record 47 write - Ok
Record 48 write - Ok
Record 49 write - Ok
Record 50 write - Ok
Record 51 write - Ok
Record 52 write - Ok
Record 53 write - Ok
Record 54 write - Ok
Record 55 write - Ok
Record 56 write - Ok
Record 57 write - Ok
Record 58 write - Ok
Record 59 write - Ok
Record 60 write - Ok
Record 61 write - Ok
Record 62 write - Ok
Record 63 write - Ok
Record 64 write - Ok
Record 65 write - Ok
Record 66 write - Ok
Record 67 write - Ok
Record 68 write - Ok
Record 69 write - Ok
Record 70 write - Ok
Record 71 write - Ok
Record 72 write - Ok
Record 73 write - Ok
Record 74 write - Ok
Record 75 write - Ok
Record 76 write - Ok
Record 77 write - Ok
Record 78 write - Ok
Record 79 write - Ok
Record 80 write - Ok
Record 81 write - Ok
Record 82 write - Ok
Record 83 write - Ok
Record 84 write - Ok
Record 85 write - Ok
Record 86 write - Ok
Record 87 write - Ok
Record 88 write - Ok
Record 89 write - Ok
Record 90 write - Ok
Record 91 write - Ok
Record 92 write - Ok
Record 93 write - Ok
Record 94 write - Ok
Record 95 write - Ok
Record 96 write - Ok
Record 97 write - Ok
Record 98 write - Ok
Record 99 write - Ok
Record 100 write - Ok
Record 101 write - Ok
Record 102 write - Ok
Record 103 write - Ok
Record 104 write - Ok
Record 105 write - Ok
Record 106 write - Ok
Record 107 write - Ok
Record 108 write - Ok
Record 109 write - Ok
Record 110 write - Ok
Record 111 write - Ok
Record 112 write - Ok
Record 113 write - Ok
Record 114 write - Ok
Record 115 write - Ok
Record 116 write - Ok
Record 117 write - Ok
Record 118 write - Ok
Record 119 write - Ok
Record 120 write - Ok
Record 121 write - Ok
Record 122 write - Ok
Record 123 write - Ok
Record 124 write - Ok
Record 125 write - Ok
Record 126 write - Ok
Record 127 write - Ok
Record 128 write - Ok
Record 129 write - Ok
Record 130 write - Ok
Record 131 write - Ok
Record 132 write - Ok
Record 133 write - Ok
Record 134 write - Ok
Record 135 write - Ok
Record 136 write - Ok
Record 137 write - Ok
Record 138 write - Ok
Record 139 write - Ok
Record 140 write - Ok
Record 141 write - Ok
Record 142 write - Ok
Record 143 write - Ok
Record 144 write - Ok
Record 145 write - Ok
Record 146 write - Ok
Record 147 write - Ok
Record 148 write - Ok
Record 149 write - Ok
Record 150 write - Ok
Record 151 write - Ok
Record 152 write - Ok
Record 153 write - Ok
Record 154 write - Ok
Record 155 write - Ok
Record 156 write - Ok
Record 157 write - Ok
Record 158 write - Ok
Record 159 write - Ok
Record 160 write - Ok
Record 161 write - Ok
Record 162 write - Ok
Record 163 write - Ok
Record 164 write - Ok
Record 165 write - Ok
Record 166 write - Ok
Field 42
Record 0 write - Ok
Record 1 write - Ok
Record 2 write - Ok
Record 3 write - Ok
Record 4 write - Ok
Record 5 write - Ok
Record 6 write - Ok
Record 7 write - Ok
Record 8 write - Ok
Record 9 write - Ok
Record 10 write - Ok
Record 11 write - Ok
Record 12 write - Ok
Record 13 write - Ok
Record 14 write - Ok
Record 15 write - Ok
Record 16 write - Ok
Record 17 write - Ok
Record 18 write - Ok
Record 19 write - Ok
Record 20 write - Ok
Record 21 write - Ok
Record 22 write - Ok
Record 23 write - Ok
Record 24 write - Ok
Record 25 write - Ok
Record 26 write - Ok
Field 44
Record 0 write - Ok
Field 54
Record 0 write - Ok
Field 96
Record 0 write - Ok
Record 1 write - Ok
Field 107
Record 0 write - Ok
Record 1 write - Ok
Record 2 write - Ok
Record 3 write - Ok
Record 25 write - Ok
Record 26 write - Ok
Field 116
Record 0 write - Ok
Record 1 write - Ok
Record 2 write - Ok
Record 3 write - Ok
Record 4 write - Ok
Record 5 write - Ok
Record 6 write - Ok
Record 7 write - Ok
Record 8 write - Ok
Record 9 write - Ok
Record 10 write - Ok
Record 11 write - Ok
Record 12 write - Ok
Record 13 write - Ok
Record 14 write - Ok
Record 15 write - Ok
Record 16 write - Ok
Field 120
Record 0 write - Ok
Record 1 write - Ok
Record 2 write - Ok
Record 3 write - Ok
Field 153
Record 0 write - Ok
Record 1 write - Ok
Record 2 write - Ok
Record 3 write - Ok
Record 4 write - Ok
Record 5 write - Ok
Field 193
Record 2 write - Ok
Record 3 write - Ok
Record 4 write - Ok
Record 9 write - Ok
Field 217
Record 0 write - Ok
Field 218
Record 0 write - Ok
Field 238
Record 1 write - Ok
Field 296
Record 3 write - Ok
Field 301
Record 0 write - Ok
Record 1 write - Ok
Record 2 write - Ok
Record 3 write - Ok
Record 4 write - Ok
Record 5 write - Ok
Record 6 write - Ok
Record 7 write - Ok
Record 8 write - Ok
Record 9 write - Ok
Record 10 write - Ok
Record 11 write - Ok
Record 12 write - Ok
Record 13 write - Ok
Record 14 write - Ok
Record 15 write - Ok
Record 16 write - Ok
Field 308
Record 0 write - Error
Record 1 write - Error
Record 2 write - Error
Record 3 write - Error
Record 4 write - Error
Record 5 write - Error
Record 6 write - Error
Record 7 write - Error
Record 8 write - Error
Record 9 write - Error
Field 309
Record 0 write - Ok
Record 1 write - Ok
Record 2 write - Ok
Record 4 write - Ok
Record 5 write - Ok
Record 7 write - Ok
Record 8 write - Ok
Record 17 write - Ok
Record 22 write - Ok
Field 320
Record 0 write - Ok
Record 1 write - Ok
Record 2 write - Ok
Record 3 write - Ok
Record 4 write - Ok
Record 5 write - Ok
Record 6 write - Ok
Record 7 write - Ok
Record 8 write - Ok
Record 9 write - Ok
Record 10 write - Ok
Record 11 write - Ok
Record 12 write - Ok
Record 13 write - Ok
Record 14 write - Ok
Record 15 write - Ok
Record 16 write - Ok
Record 17 write - Ok
Record 18 write - Ok
Record 19 write - Ok
Record 20 write - Ok
Record 21 write - Ok
Record 22 write - Ok
Record 23 write - Ok
Record 24 write - Ok
Record 25 write - Ok
Record 26 write - Ok
Record 27 write - Ok
Record 28 write - Ok
Record 29 write - Ok
Record 30 write - Ok
Record 31 write - Ok
Record 32 write - Ok
Record 33 write - Ok
Record 34 write - Ok
Record 35 write - Ok
Record 36 write - Ok
Record 37 write - Ok
Record 38 write - Ok
Field 322
Record 0 write - Ok
Field 339
Record 0 write - Ok
Record 1 write - Ok
Field 341
Record 0 write - Ok
Record 3 write - Ok
Field 354
Record 0 write - Ok
Field 355
Record 0 write - Ok
Field 356
Record 0 write - Ok
Field 362
Record 0 write - Ok
Record 1 write - Ok
Field 364
Record 0 write - Ok
Record 1 write - Ok
Record 2 write - Ok
Record 3 write - Ok
Record 4 write - Ok
Record 5 write - Ok
Record 6 write - Ok
Record 7 write - Ok
Record 8 write - Ok
Record 9 write - Ok
Record 10 write - Ok
Record 11 write - Ok
Record 12 write - Ok
Record 13 write - Ok
Record 14 write - Ok
Record 15 write - Ok
Record 16 write - Ok
Record 17 write - Ok
Record 18 write - Ok
Record 19 write - Ok
Record 20 write - Ok
Record 21 write - Ok
Record 22 write - Ok
Record 23 write - Ok
Record 24 write - Ok
Record 25 write - Ok
Record 26 write - Ok
Field 365
Record 0 write - Ok
Record 1 write - Ok
Record 2 write - Ok
Record 3 write - Ok
Record 4 write - Ok
Record 5 write - Ok
Record 6 write - Ok
Record 7 write - Ok
Record 8 write - Ok
Record 9 write - Ok
Record 10 write - Ok
Record 11 write - Ok
Record 12 write - Ok
Record 13 write - Ok
Record 14 write - Ok
Record 15 write - Ok
Record 16 write - Ok
Field 373
Record 0 write - Ok
Field 374
Record 0 write - Ok
Field 383
Record 1 write - Ok 
Done! 
Elapsed: 00:00:03
6. DONE by BEST cr*ck
Quote:
Reading Phone Info....
Connected phone - Nokia 7020
Software ver : V 05.21 23-11-09 RM-497 (c) Nokia 
IMEI : 351989040397191
PPM : V 05.21 23-11-09 RM-497 (c) Nokia A
CNT : Content: a_0579274 V 05.21 23-11-09 RM-497 (c) Nokia 
Product SN : HGC269710
Product code : 0579867
Base Prd.code: 0570540
Module code : 0204040
Long Prod.SN : 0
Hardware info=======
HWID : 1000
Batery: 3825 mV
CMT BT: 2.31-SP2.26
LCDVer: SEIKO
Lock info ===========
IMEI : 351989040397191
IMEI spNet : 3A 15 89 09 04 93 17 09 
IMEI svNet : 33 15 89 09 04 93 17 09 F9  
Conf key : 8000000000000002
Provider key : 2440700000000000
Country : Finland
Operator : NOKIA (Open)
Counters : Key 0 [3] , Fbus 0 [10]
Blocks : 7 
LOCK STATUS :
=============================
BLK : 1
Lock1:Open Lock2:Open Lock3:Open Lock4:Open Lock5:Open
BLK : 2
Lock1:Open Lock2:Open Lock3:Open Lock4:Open Lock5:Open
BLK : 3
Lock1:Open Lock2:Open Lock3:Open Lock4:Open Lock5:Open
BLK : 4
Lock1:Open Lock2:Open Lock3:Open Lock4:Open Lock5:Open
BLK : 5
Lock1:Open Lock2:Open Lock3:Open Lock4:Open Lock5:Open
BLK : 6
Lock1:Open Lock2:Open Lock3:Open Lock4:Open Lock5:Open
BLK : 7
Lock1:Open Lock2:Open Lock3:Open Lock4:Open Lock5:Open
=============================
LOCKS : All Open
=============================
CRT308 Backup Created 
SDD key status : Ok
CMLA Key status : Not Present
SimLock status : Ok
Security status : Ok
PA_SL3 phone , SP_CODE_LEN : 15 
User Code : 12345
MMC pwd : no any record found
UserDataExLevel : Full [PhoneBook, Calendar, PWD, SMS, Gallery]  
Done!
speachless, someone said it's cr*ck use old source code, but why it can do all jobs and all latest features?  
Read FullFlash
Quote:
Connect phone on selected interface... 
Phone found!
Series 40 Device detected!
read info... - Ok 
Reboot....
Connection opened successfully
Waiting for communication response...
BootRom : 1st boot ok
ASIC ID: 000000000000000022000509200C0000
CPU ID : BroadCom 21351 , Features : Dead-Test, USBRPL, FullUSB
EM0 ID: 00005331
PUBLIC ID: 2807687F12CEA2230CC7A1EE2C75C9E356E379AA
ASIC MODE ID: 00
ROOT KEY HASH: 1B0D74C532CA1C6133940C740E8C786E
ROM ID: DE56D582BDDE7A3A
Use BCM21351_usb2nd.fg , Rev : 2.1 Ver : 12.8.0 
Processing RAWLOADER...
FLIC : 00300020
Req : XSR 1.6
Use BCM21351_XSR16_usbalg.fg , Rev : 2.1 Ver : 12.8.0 
Processing PASUBTOC ...
Processing ALG ...
Boot Done! 
TIME : Boot time : 00:00:01 
Reopening the connection...
Waiting for response: 30
Waiting for response: 29
ADL: Check mode
Select ASIC [C900]
PAPUBkeys : 57B0CD145768F65CDF89F47F1FAE61BF16EF7DD7
ADL: phone is in flash mode 
Reading NPC certificate...
IMEI : 351989040397191
Reading CCC certificate...
Reading HWC certificate...
Reading R&D certificate...
Reading VARIANT certificate...
Reading PARTNERC certificate...
Reading MDM_KEYS certificate...
Cert Read done! 
NPC Certificate saved...
CCC Certificate saved...
HWC Certificate saved... 
RPL saved : E:\InfinityBox\BEST\Backup\Cert\351989040397191_CR T_2nd.rpl 
Will read flash content now...
Flash IC Size : 128 MB
Read done , 122 MB was readed 
FullFlash saved to : 351989040397191_full.bin 
Trying read spr block , wait ...
Get phone data...
Get flash data...
SPR Read Ok!
Spr saved to : 351989040397191.spr 
ADL: Close_Session
Content: 000300000000020000000200000000
ADL: Reboot
Done!!!
Restore SimLock, tick From Phone
Quote:
Reboot....
Connection opened successfully
Waiting for communication response...
BootRom : 1st boot ok
ASIC ID: 000000000000000022000509200C0000
CPU ID : BroadCom 21351 , Features : Dead-Test, USBRPL, FullUSB
EM0 ID: 00005331
PUBLIC ID: 2807687F12CEA2230CC7A1EE2C75C9E356E379AA
ASIC MODE ID: 00
ROOT KEY HASH: 1B0D74C532CA1C6133940C740E8C786E
ROM ID: DE56D582BDDE7A3A
Use BCM21351_usb2nd.fg , Rev : 2.1 Ver : 12.8.0 
Processing RAWLOADER...
FLIC : 00300020
Req : XSR 1.6
Use BCM21351_XSR16_usbalg.fg , Rev : 2.1 Ver : 12.8.0 
Processing PASUBTOC ...
Processing ALG ...
Boot Done! 
TIME : Boot time : 00:00:01 
Reopening the connection...
Waiting for response: 30
Waiting for response: 29
ADL: Check mode
Select ASIC [C900]
PAPUBkeys : 57B0CD145768F65CDF89F47F1FAE61BF16EF7DD7
ADL: phone is in flash mode 
Reading NPC certificate...
IMEI : 351989040397191
Reading CCC certificate...
Reading HWC certificate...
Reading R&D certificate...
Reading VARIANT certificate...
Reading PARTNERC certificate...
Reading MDM_KEYS certificate...
Cert Read done! 
NPC Certificate saved...
CCC Certificate saved...
HWC Certificate saved... 
RPL saved : E:\InfinityBox\BEST\Backup\Cert\351989040397191_CR T_2nd.rpl 
Trying read spr block , wait ...
Get phone data...
Get flash data...
SPR Read Ok!
Spr saved to : 351989040397191.spr 
ADL: Close_Session
Content: 000300000000020000000200000000
ADL: Reboot 
Processing SimLock extraction....
Checking readed data, wait few seconds
ID_INFO : Not Found (Minor)
Initial data found, start fun...
SimLock RPL saved : E:\InfinityBox\BEST\Backup\Cert\351989040397191_SI M.rpl
SimLock PM saved : E:\InfinityBox\BEST\Backup\Cert\351989040397191_SI M.pm
Done!

----------


## احمد البغدادي

مشكووووووور

----------


## moda230

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## medgenie1

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## lolo44

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

----------


## kaideyene

مجهود رائع بارك الله فيك

----------


## brahim gsm

مجهود رائع بارك الله فيك

----------


## khaled1983

شكرا لك على المجهود الرائع

----------


## abdellah_zin

شكرا لك على المجهود

----------


## sabah23

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## zouhirkaka

مشكور

----------


## ayache79

بارك الله فيك

----------


## alaa-c

a;vhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

----------


## deltasn0w

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## yassine01

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## marzou0

الكلمة تعجز عن التعبير شكرا

----------


## fahdstoon

شكرا الله يعطيكم العافية

----------


## bouhelal

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## esmial

مشكورررررررررر

----------


## king13101

شكرا لك أخي العزيز

----------


## mohgo

شكرا لك على المجهود الرائع

----------


## sabir22

مشكككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككور

----------


## kamal1977

b nghngchhv nfj

----------


## zakariaphone1

مشكورررررر

----------


## kojyy

*The file was removed by administrator*  *Infinity.rar* 
 الرجاء اعادة رفع البرنامج حتى لا يحذف الموضوع

----------


## bouhelal

بارك الله فيك

----------


## kaideyene

مجهود رائع بارك الله فيك

----------


## محمدطلع

الله يبارك فيك

----------


## اشرف فلاش

بارك الله فيك

----------


## Ridmaster

جاري التجربة والرد

----------


## lyes_albert

thanks

----------


## caspor

مجهود رائع منك

----------


## نظير منش

الرجاء اعادة رفع البرنامج

----------


## mahmoud209

شكرا لك على المجهود

----------


## نظير منش

مشكوررر على المجهود

----------


## basharadd

الرجاء اعادة رفع البرنامج

----------


## belabbes

mercii

----------


## captain____syr

*الف شكر للمجهود الجبار*

----------


## bodyfisher

GoooD

----------


## amigo

شكرااا

----------


## godjou

tenkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk

----------


## KARADAYI

جاري التحميل

----------


## 74magdi adam

السلام عليكم عضو جديد وأريد المشاركة

----------


## simoslam

merci braucoup

----------


## debbaghia

شكرا على المجهود

----------


## jaouadflash

مشكووور اخي .....

----------


## hudifi

يسلمو يعطيك العافيه

----------


## رشاد شوعي

شكرا خيرررررررات قووووووي

----------


## Bosri1307

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## Arabou

مشكور اخي العزيز علئ البرنامج

----------


## abdelnor

شكرا لك وبارك الله فيك

----------


## rasolsat

مشكور جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## mahdi1977

mùmlvgbl,gmyjmùdfwm;lvhnml

----------


## كمال الشريف

مشكووور اخي وبارك الله فيك

----------


## lolo44

مشكور اخي العزيز

----------


## a.asda

> السلام عليكم كما سمع أو شاهدة الجميع أن بوكس قد تم تكريكه و هو شغال 100%
> لذلك أطرح هذا الموضوع لمن جربه و يكتب لنا مذا فعالية الكراك 
> لتحميل الكراك من هنا
> الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

   
thank you i hope some one try it

----------


## baze adam

merci.....................

----------


## hamdy elsaid

مشكوووووووووووووووور

----------


## the.sniper

الف مليون شكر

----------


## kamal39

برنامج ممتز مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووورين عليه و الحمد لله

----------


## tibag

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## solmy7

مشكور بارك الله فيك

----------


## الدكتور فون

جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## missd cool

مشكورررررر اخى الكريم

----------


## Atefabudaif

مشكووووووووووووووووور

----------


## karimatef33

في انتظارك صعب تكريسكه

----------


## Helawyloma

شكرا علي المجهود

----------


## hamada siana

> السلام عليكم كما سمع أو شاهدة الجميع أن بوكس قد تم تكريكه و هو شغال 100%
> لذلك أطرح هذا الموضوع لمن جربه و يكتب لنا مذا فعالية الكراك 
> شلتحميل الكراك من هنا
> الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

 
شكرا اخي الكريم

----------


## WAWI04

مجهود رائع بارك الله فيك

----------


## الخولى22

الف شكر ياهندسه ودائماالى تقدم مشكووووووووور

----------


## Amikaziz

*وتذكر قول الله تعالى (( ما يلفظ من قول إلا لديه رقيب عتيد )) صدق الله العظيم*

----------


## omarelhaddaji

a;vh a;vh fhv

----------


## migosaraha

مشكوررررررررررر

----------


## mansour rafat

شكرا جزيل الشكر

----------


## youcefdz

شكون جربو ان مامشاش عندي

----------


## aboyazan78

شكرا على المجهود المميز

----------


## walid 2

شكررررررررررررررررررا

----------


## musta27

بارك الله فيك أخي  شرح ممتاز تستحق 10 نقاط تميز

----------


## baslal

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## mspbatna1962

مشكووووووووووووووور اخي

----------


## fiwivan233

**===وتذكر قول الله تعالى (( ما يلفظ من قول إلا لديه رقيب عتيد )) صدق الله العظيم ===***   *

----------


## jadsamara

مجهود رائع بارك الله فيك

----------


## shahin2011

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور

----------

